# Christmas Nostalgic Ceramic Tree (Vintage)



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2022)

Do any of you own one of these trees.  They were all over the stores this year.  I vaguely remember my maternal grandmother having one.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2022)

No, this is the first time I've ever seen one tbh...


----------



## terry123 (Jan 4, 2022)

My grandmother had one and I remember it well.  She also had a gumdrop tree that I have not seen in years.  We loved that tree.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 4, 2022)

@PamfromTx My sister in law had a ceramic one she painted. It looked really pretty and she had it for years. @terry123 I remember the gum drop tree. 
I made a toothpick tree in the 50s. Different size Styrofoam balls were stuck with tooth picks then sprayed, mine were white. Then you stacked them from large to small to form a tree . We added lights, artificial snow and balls.
My mom had it in the dining room on a small table. It lasted a few years.


----------



## jujube (Jan 4, 2022)

My grandma had a big ceramic tree like that.  I wish I knew what happened to it.

She had the "gumdrop tree", too, which came out for all holidays.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 4, 2022)

I used to hunt for these at yard sales, then flip them online.  They're still very popular, but a PITA to pack and ship...


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> I used to hunt for these at yard sales, then flip them online.  They're still very popular, but a PITA to pack and ship...


Ebay may have one.  Check it out.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 4, 2022)

I have one I got at a thrift store. The funny thing is that my boyfriend and his first wife used to make them. They had 2 kilns and used to put the lights on them and sell them. Long ago.


----------



## Lara (Jan 4, 2022)

I have one that I've had about 40 years.
The kids love it still but I didn't put it out this year.
A lot of my things are still in storage from the move.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 4, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Ebay may have one.  Check it out.




I'm currently out of stock, but I have turned 'em on eBay.  Vintage Christmas stockings and xmas tree ornaments always sold well, too.

I always enjoyed the thrill of the hunt and when I was still down in Florida, you could find yard sales 52-weeks a year.

It was a lucrative side hustle.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 4, 2022)

Sure do, looks almost exactly like the one in your pic; when it's not our turn to host Christmas, we just plug it in and the decorating's done!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 4, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Do any of you own one of these trees.  They were all over the stores this year.  I vaguely remember my maternal grandmother having one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202190


I remember them.  My grandparents had one.  Isn't it funny how a picture can bring back memories from so many decades ago....


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 4, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I remember them.  My grandparents had one.  Isn't it funny how a picture can bring back memories from so many decades ago....


That's right, @Ruthanne ... many wonderful memories surface for me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2022)

I still have a couple made by family members in the 70s. 

It makes me feel old when I see them for sale at the antique shows.


----------



## Remy (Jan 11, 2022)

The real vintage ones are collectable and a bit pricy so I guess people go for the modern ones. They are nice IMO.


----------

